# horsebox driving,what licence is needed?



## scott42 (26 May 2015)

Hi,I am hoping that someone can clear something up about what licence is needed and when can I drive a horsebox.Is there a restriction on when I can drive and if so what is it.I am not working just now and I have been away from horses and stables for some time so I could do with some help.Thank you.Scott


----------



## CIJ (26 May 2015)

Depends on your age and when you passed your test.  I passed mine before 1997 so I can drive anything up to 7.5 tons as well as towing.  Anyone 17yrs and over can drive a 3.5ton horse box but if you did your test after 1997 then you would need to do another test to drive anything bigger or tow a trailer.


----------



## ROG (26 May 2015)

What is the GVW of your horsebox plated at ?

What categories do you have on your driving licence ?

Once that has been established then I can help


----------



## scott42 (2 June 2015)

Hello,thank you for your reply,sorry that it has taken me a week to reply,I am looking for a job just now and I had forgotten when I had posted this enquiry,I have Cat C(class 2)driving licence and I would also like to know if there are any restrictions on when I can drive.Thanks,Scott


----------

